# JZBZ or Benton queen cages?



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

California mini cages because the fit between frames with all frames in.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

RAK said:


> California mini cages because the fit between frames with all frames in.


Have not found a Payson cage that would not do the same and they BARELY mess up the bee-space while doing so. Wish they would go back to using the plastic they had a bit back though.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> JZBZ versus the Benton

JZBZ because the bees can't damage the queens feet.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Duplicate


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

JZBZ hands down. Can be placed flat between two frames while still allowing bees access through the side holes. No screen to accidentally peel off. Which one would you want to put in your shirt pocket? The queens can be a bit difficult to observe, though.


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 21, 2012)

One more vote for JZBZ cages. They fit nicely between frames.


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

candy tubes are easy to fill also. Order caps,they don`t come with them. Duh, lesson learned......... Pete,N3SKI


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Depends upon what I'm using the cage for. Requeening, then JZBZ for sure. If holding virgins, or emerging queens from cells into cages, then CA mini cages.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I like Koehnen's 3 hole cage with the curved top. No stapling. I don't like plastic.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

> I like Koehnen's 3 hole cage with the curved top. No stapling. I don't like plastic.


I got a queen in one of those and wondered where to get them. The lots of 1250 are just a little bigger than what I will need any time soon!

Tom


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

The jzbz also has a pheromone added.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I vote with Astrobee.

Johnny


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

For shipping and installing queensiI like the jzbz. For hatching virgins in the incubator I use the California minis. Some folks I sell to want the 3 hole cages because they feel the jzbzs are to small for the queen and attendants, but I have never found that to be the case.


----------

